
I have a confession to make… I commit to master - patrickleet
https://medium.com/@patrickleet/i-have-a-confession-to-make-i-commit-to-master-6a804f334beb
======
karmakaze
I... use 'pencil icon' (Edit this file) on Github for simple edits or
search/replace of a few items in smallish files.

------
devon_m
nice. I agree, git-flow is terrible for modern architectures

~~~
patrickleet
haha thanks!

I understand I'm saying some controversial things :)

Glad to get some support - reddit disagrees with me so far lol

